# Advice on How to build a large fish tank stand



## shell30984 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi
We has just got a 5ft x 2ft x 2ft tank, but no stand with it,
I was wondering if anyone out there has made a stand before?
If so what would be strong enough? Or could I buy one cheap enough somewhere?
Cheers


----------



## sy-core (Apr 26, 2011)

Ha, I totally went through this problem with exactly the same sized tank .. it must be something about 5ft'ers. How do we come across such large tanks but with no stands eh. 

Anyway for a stand you need a well braced stand maybe made from 2 X 4 Timber, B&Q Will stock loads of it. Now you wouldn't want to just nail it together you would have to use Mortise & Tenon Joint, uyou could look it up as this is the most secure. & there you pretty much have your stand ready .. brace it in the middle of the length as well.

Or you could get a capenter to put together a simple frame for you or build a whole stand depending on how much money you want to spend.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

We made a stand for our 4x2x2 tank.

Used 4x4 timber for the framework, all drilled, screwed and glued together - nails would not really be ideal for a stand project IMO.

Centre braces and solid board for the top and bottom to add strength and stability, bottom was also covered in lamiate flooring to make a nice shelf to store filter and whatnot on.

It isn't hard to do but be sure to measure, measure, measure again and then cut lol For 4x4 timber go to a woodyard rather than home store like B&Q as they are cheaper, use quality screws that are the right length ( in 4x4 we used 6" screws and pilot drille each hole to prevent the wood splitting )

Morice and Tenan joints are not the easiest for someone who hasn't experience in carpentry being honest and would require decent tools, chisels etc ( my gramps was a master carpenter and furniture maker so I know how hard they can be lol ) 

Good luck hun - if you need any help drop me a PM xx


----------



## shell30984 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks guys - that is a lot of help!!!

My husband has spent ages looking into it, but think he knows how to do it now lol
i have looked to see if we can buy one - but no one seems to sell them etc

we have a 4ft tank at the min, which is sat on a cabinet - not the best we know  but seems to of held for the last year lol

thanks again.....we will prob get stuck at some point so will be back to ask more questions at some point haha xx


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

My OH made his out of welded box section. Very strong! Not as pretty as a wood stand though but no reason you can't clad wood on the outside if you want.


----------

